# Do you recognize this little malt???



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well of course you do...it's Ava!
View attachment 87296


yes, this was Ava.....just this morning...
View attachment 87297








But...we went to the groomers today.....






Ready?......








Drum roll please....







Ta Da!
View attachment 87298


So what do you think?
View attachment 87299


I believe she may have even lost some weight, I need to weigh her again
View attachment 87300


I think I LOVE IT!!!!
View attachment 87301


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!! OMG i didn't think she could get any cuter, but somehow she has. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have just a simple answer....she looks adorable! she looks so soft too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

*OMG, Pat, I love Ava's haircut!!! Does that tell you how much I love it!!! She is adorable, precious and cute as can be!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think she looks sooo beautiful , love the short body n long legs , love it !!!!!! love it , she is a doll !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! She is tooooooo cute! I think she looks a lot like Cosy, but then, they are cousins. 
Do you see a difference in her actions? Is she barking "FREEEEDOMMM!!!"


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Ooo, I like her haircut. Might be something I need to do for Jamie cuz she sure is matting. BTW, I took a pic of Abbey to my groomer and had her cut Jamie's face the same way.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! I love it too :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::wub: I LOVE IT:chili::chili::chili: AVA:wub: I bet she loves it SHE LOOKS LIKE COSY


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ava looks so beautiful!!! I love her new hair cut. Josey has her hair cut the same way. She does look a lot like Miss Cosy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG!!! You did it, Pat!!! I love it. She's so stinking cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she looks ADORABLE!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Ava looks absolutely gorgeous! I love her new haircut and I am sure she loves it as well. Your groomer did a great job but she had a beautiful girl to work with.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!! I knew it! I knew she would look fabulous. She looks a lot like Cosy! Can't wait to see all the fabulous oputfits you have in store for your little model. I'm sure she's loving her cut too


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

P.S. - I love the waddaya think shot - it's as if she's really asking us! I believe you had mentioned in a previous thread that her hair is very cottony (liek Aolani's) - don't you just love how much less there is to get matted and break?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She is just too adorable!! Bet it'll be a lot easier to keep up with too!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She looks so cute - like a puppy again!!!

You took such great pics it makes me want to start another post (think I will) in suggestions... we are always fishing around for puppy cut piccies and the posts (like yours) that show all the different angles are perfect for showing groomers. I'm gonna suggest they make a pinned post of puppy cut piccies. Who knows...you can't get if ya don't ask, right?!  

*blowing kisses to Miss Ava in her beautiful new cut* I bet she feels like a million bucks too!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is absolutely STUNNING!! I can't believe how different she looks.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes, It seems like Maisie and Ava went to the same groomer! I had Maisie cut almost exactly the same except a little shorter on the chin and a tad longer on her torso. I was petrified about how she would come out but I am so happy:chili:. Combing her is now a breeze:thumbsup:.Ava looks precious:wub:.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow! What a difference a darling haircut makes!! She is just wayyyy precious, Pat. She reminds me of a couple others now. :wub: I LOVE it!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the way you set up the thread,
at first I was thinking "Oh, she didn't cut her hair yet..."
THEN I saw the rest of the message! Brillant!

I LOVE her haircut!!
She looks so cute, and I think the style suits her!

I love the "Cosy/Jett" combination!!!
Great choice!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I love it...I love it....I LOVE IT!!!!!!!

Linda


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Ava looks as cute as ever!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She's is so beautiful ! That little Ava is the sweetest thing ever !!!:heart: She was a beauty before her new cut and she is still as beautiful as can be ! Ava's a little doll


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I just love it!! Ava looks adorable!! I bet she is loving it too! Run free!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Love it! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Hahaha! She is tooooooo cute! I think she looks a lot like Cosy, but then, they are cousins.
> Do you see a difference in her actions? Is she barking "FREEEEDOMMM!!!"


That's exactly what I was thinking, that she looks like Cosy, and I didn't realize they were cousins!!
WOW!! :chili::celebrate - firewor Pat, she looks absolutely adorable. Cuter face than ever and her hair looks full and fantastic!! She's cuter than a button.:wub::wub: I have to go now and stare at those pictures some more. :wub::wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG Ava is just adorable!!!! I LOVE her hair cut :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I love it!!!! And I think Ava loves it too!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava and I just spent the afternoon out and about. I can't get over how much I like this new cut! She even lost a few ounces :innocent:. She seems to really like it too. I never realized now much hair she had on her legs till now. My groomer is the BEST! I took a few pictures of Cosy - but she had clothes on in every picture. Mari knew exactly what i wanted....and did it.....:aktion033:.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Ps. Did I mention that I LOVE IT!?!?!?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Stunning!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Let the fashion show begin! Ava's hair is adorable and PERFECT for rocking all the latest fashion. LOVE IT PAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Ava looks BEAUTIFUL with her new haircut!! She is absolutely precious, with or without her new haircut. :wub::wub::wub: She is a doll


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

I think she looks adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

OMG! She looks adorable!!!! :wub::wub: I love it, Pat!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. I am so pleased with it! Poor pup is pooped out now, we've been out and about all afternoon.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

She looks stunning, :wub: I trimmed Toby down some wish I could do that but I'm still learning so will just stick to trimming.
Linda and Toby


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Pat, she looks sooooo adorable!!! Love the cut, what do you call it, is that called a version of a puppy cut? LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I LOVE Ava's new look! Oh what a little baby doll she is!:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow!!! :w00t::chili:

Miss Ava looks 10000000% more adorable I think! No offence to her long coat, of course, but THIS haircut gives her so much personality! I think you picked the perfect style for her, Pat. She looks so free & happy! :wub: I'm not even kidding when I say she is even more adorable now...you can really see her facial expressions, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT:thumbsup: Her long coat was beautiful but this will be so much easier to take care of and I think it makes them look younger in the puppy cut.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I would only be able to say what has already been said, much love and adoration for Miss Ava (as always) :wub: Eight paws up :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I didn't know you were thinking about a hair cut for Ava. I guess you aren't showing her any more. She looks adorable no matter how her hair is cut. She is just a little cutie pie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

chichi said:


> I didn't know you were thinking about a hair cut for Ava. I guess you aren't showing her any more. She looks adorable no matter how her hair is cut. She is just a little cutie pie.


yea, I can't keep a "show" coat.....or maybe she just has bad hair...no matter....I gave up. Now for the fashion show to start!!!!!!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

WOW! she looks so cute and yet so different XD


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cute!:wub: Cute!:wub: Cute!!!!:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Pat the is almost the cut Sassy has....Sassy's legs are left completely long, no layers. Don't you just love it? I love, love, love this cut!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

OH MY!!! What a cutie! She looks FABULOUS with her new hair cute! Is she happy and free? Is it time for clothes now?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I *love* her new 'do!! It's just too precious on her and very stylish!!!

PS- I cannot wait to see the fashion show!!!! woo hoo!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili:FREEDOM!!!! Miss AVA is free of all that hair! AND like everyone else has said WAY too CUTE!! Makes me wish I could reach in those pictures and give a hug..


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I love it :aktion033:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Great haircut   I'm really enjoying the pictures of the pups' summer cuts


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, she's looking like a little puppy again! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG Pat, Ava is beautiful!!!!!!! I love her new style!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks again, every one. Here we are on day two and I'm still loving it. I love to watch her walk - she's got such a cute little figure. My god she's tiny!......I just have to keep picking her up so I can kiss that little knoggan. :wub:

Oh, have we got clothes!!!!! I've been collecting dresses!!!!! I'm so ready to start the fashion show......but....

This stupid computer isn't acting right and my editing program isn't working, ....my favorite editing program disappeared!! Yes, I have other programs but I'm not used to them and it takes me forever to use them. That means I can't use my good SLR camera because the pictures are way too big. Grrrrrrrr:angry:....I guess I have to do a full "recover" and start over. I honestly don't know what happened, but I don't have time to play for hours on this right now!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:

Guess I just have to use my new little camera (with the slow shutter speed) and hope I get good pics.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! I love it!!:yahoo: I'm seriously going to have to thin down my babies legs for summer!

And yes....she really does look a lot like Cosy now!! I always thought she was cute as a bug in a full coat, but there is nothing like a great cut to make these beauties even MORE beautiful.:tender:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I want to SMOOOCH that cute little nose of hers! She looks lovely in her new do.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ava is TO DIE FOR!!! :wub::wub::wub:I could just hug and kiss her all day long! She looks fabulous with the new cut! Your groomer is wonderful!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Ava looks darling! I bet she's a lot cooler in the summer heat! I just cut Noel the same way, but little Miss Ava looks a LOT better than my little Noel (maybe I need a professional to groom her next time)! 

Can't wait to see the fashion show!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - she looks adorable. But then, how could Miss Ava look bad. She's such a cutie pie. I agree that she looks a lot like Cosy with her new cut.

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, Ava looks amazing with her cute little clip. I have Zoey clipped the same way and I'm loving it. :wub:


----------



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

How sweet


----------

